# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  Dungeon a week

## Faeriss

Hi, I'm french designer
For fans of maps and plans, or for the dungeons users during parts of D & D, I launch my blog SIMULaccro on the challenge: "A Dungeon per week". Each week you will discover a new dungeon any good to use or enjoy! Largely inspired by what you do, I intend to regularly published a new dungeon. But it seems that the maps and plans as "keep" does not seem attracted little or home in France. Who knows why. However, this can be an excellent support for all parts of role playing, and assists a game master in his heavy task of preparing parts game

Below here is the first my ship, which opens to the next card in the same format. Regarding the presentation, I can already say that they will geomorphic, that is to say they can assemble them, and regardless of the direction that we can give them.

EDIT January 30, 2010
I propose a new version of this module. So I changed after creating new textures fully customized. In addition, for use as a game board, I scaled the dungeon aligned with the standard Dungeons & Dragons ©; on the grid, each cell is 2.5 cm and a box of 1.5 m in the game world


See *dungeon No 1*

----------


## Faeriss

*Dungeon a week - Map No. 2*

Second dungeon online ! Little or no originality is a plan to keep the symmetrical shapes. In the center, one can imagine a temple or a crypt. To you to work your imagination! And do not forget that the first map may well join the one below ...


See *Dungeon No 2*

----------


## Faeriss

*Dungeon a week - Map No. 3*

This is the third module for the mega-dungeon under construction!
To improve the concept, I did in the novel. Thus, you may notice a tile light brown and two rows of statues.
This helps spice without overwhelming, and leaves the MD total freedom in his personal creation ...


See *Dungeon No 3*

----------


## NeonKnight

Welcome! Good use of CC3/DD3 there!

----------


## Xyll

Nice maps I like the layout and it should look great pieced all together.

----------


## Faeriss

I should add some details on the composition of my dungeon. I never used the software Profantasy of CC3. This is true. However, I made the mistake of using a texture (those stones) and the doors. The statues and everything else, I did it myself. So, not to touch the copyright Profantasy, I'll change my dungeons. Sorry for the inconvenience ...

----------


## Faeriss

I just made a version "Print" in black and white of the first dungeon. Here is a link below:

See the file : *Dungeon No. 1 in black and white*

----------


## Faeriss

*Dungeon a week - Map No. 4*

This dungeon is a central arena. Around four balconies overlooking the stage. Bottom right, you can see a secret passage that allows to move from the arena floor. And with this, as a bonus, some pits tips to spice up the adventure of exploration!


See *Dungeon No 4*

----------


## Jaxilon

Those spiky pit traps look like serious business!

----------


## Faeriss

*Dungeon a week - Map No. 5*

This week is a module with a dungeon room in the basement with a small platform (an altar, perhaps?), A corridor with columns and a secret door put there for fun.


*See Dungeon No 5*

----------


## Ascension

The colors make it look steampunk so that's pretty cool.

----------


## Faeriss

Ok, I've fallen behind ... forgive me! Here the last four dungeons:

*Dungeon a week No.6*
In my sixth dungeon, I have done a grid with two different colors, I am amused to distort the corridors with a few curves, and I added a room in a watering point (a sink, fountain or a pool?) and in one corner, a statue pedestal.



*See Dungeon No.6*

*Dungeon a week No.7*
The seventh tower is characterized by a mixture of rooms built of brick and natural caves. We may see a chasm through which flows a small stream, on which stands a wooden bridge close enough. A terrace overlooking the site, and guards may very well positioned to monitor access to the bridge ...



*See Dungeon No.7*

*Dungeon a week No.8*
In this module, a ziggurat throne in the midst of these caves. Two statues face each other and they watch one of the passages possible to reach this monument rather unexpected. Is it metal? Unless this is the stone of obsidian? And what these red spots covering the ziggurat?



*See Dungeon No.8*

*Dungeon a week No.9*
Many stairs today. In this module, it goes up, goes down and it overlaps on two different levels. To create the illusion of passing lanes in parts of higher level, and I agree with Dyson's remark, it was not so obvious to do. But overall I enjoyed creating this small complex maze that you can find below.



*See Dungeon No.9*

----------


## Faeriss

*Dungeon a week - Map No.10*

Today, this is a real maze of small rooms and corridors. And virtually none of them do not connect ...



*See Dungeon No.10*

----------


## Faeriss

*Dungeon a week - Map No.11*

To create this module, Dyson Logos was partly inspired by the latest Harry Potter film. Thus, this dungeon has a small underground lake. However, no entry of the cave can not actually afford to see the central lake - just its shores. We must go underwater to get to the center where an island with the strange statue of a forgotten god.



*See Dungeon No.11*

----------


## Aval Penworth

Nice work. Thanks for taking us on your dungeon journey.

----------


## Faeriss

*Dungeon a week - Map No.12*

This module keep this a small village with a well in the middle. Here, the ceiling is probably more than three meters. This type of cave dwellings can certainly agree to a population of dwarves or gnomes inhabiting the depths of the earth. It may also be a stop for reckless adventurers in search of legendary cities drow.



*See Dungeon No.12*

----------


## Faeriss

*Dungeon a week - Map No.13*

More stairs! What I find fun in this module (as Dyson Logos else), these are the corridors that overlap on the lower left corner of the map. The corridor has higher slots, and it is possible to monitor the hallway below, a few monsters, like orcs or goblins, will be able to take this opportunity to ambush tactics to adventurers lost in this mega-maze ...
Better? There is no direct link between these two zones will have to leave this module and then find another entry to the next level (or use a grapple or a spell of levitation).



*See Dungeon No.13*

----------


## Ascension

Oooh, I like this one, looks kind of creepy.

----------


## Faeriss

> Oooh, I like this one, looks kind of creepy.


... And congratulations for your work! your cards from continents, regions and other cities are beautiful! this is what I seek in quality and precision.

----------


## Morkhdull

Great Job Faeriss

Héhéhé...  Ici aussi

----------


## Faeriss

Merci Morkhdull ! Et je ne suis pas étonné de te retrouver en ces lieux !  :Wink: 

*Dungeon a week - Map No.14*

In this module of dungeon, there are still some stairs and two levels floors. In the central hall, where Dyson Logos had to explain its inability to represent a platform without walls, I have not had any problems creating the effect with the use of shadowing and Working light on the pavement. It is also the case for both entries in the bottom left of the plane. The risk of confusion between the two floors and the passing lanes is reduced by using the same method for optical effect ...



See Dungeon No.14

----------


## Faeriss

*Dungeon a week - Map No.15*

Today, it will be a module with a particular interest in the centerpiece. This secret area acts as a bridge between the other rooms of the dungeon. It will be very useful for the adventurer who will use or worse avoid strange runes engraved on the stones color ...


See Dungeon No.15

----------


## Faeriss

*Dungeon a week - Map No.16*

Dyson Logos, who is the source modules, introduced his dungeon as having a large number of diagonals with little rooms or objects of interest. For my part, I added a colored checkerboard flooring, studded with holes (certainly traps) with some statues and wall mounted in a corner of the room ... it would be the guardians of these places?


See Dungeon No.16

----------


## Faeriss

*Dungeon a week - Map No.17*

This is the first module dungeon in which I added a few items of clothing: a bed, a chest, a wardrobe, curtains and mattresses ... Both statues are slightly different from what I usually do and the room has a floor to the columns with small stones.


See Dungeon No.17

----------


## Ascension

I'm glad that you keep pumpin these out.  Don't be discouraged by lack of response.  Lotsa folks here and most of them don't leave comments.  So keep on keepin on, bro.

----------


## tilt

yep, looking good  :Smile:

----------


## Faeriss

*For the 100th article of the blog SIMULaccro: Keep the geomorphic setting, software*

To celebrate as it should be the 100th article of the blog SIMULaccro, I suggest any fan of dungeons * The Dungeon Geomorph* , a kindly created by Nolendur during my quest "Dungeon a week".

*The Dungeon Geomorph*  is a small program that can match a random dungeon map tiles from the "Dungeon a Week" (or other geomorphic tiles that matter)

To use, simply download Geomorphe.zip, unzip it somewhere and run the executable Geomorphe.exe; operation is simple enough, but if in doubt from the menu Help / Instructions provides basic explanations.

As to measuring the progress of my challenge, I'll add new modules of course, creating new versions of software * The Dungeon Geomorph* .
In the meantime, feel free to download this little program very useful, it can do you a favor if you do not plan to keep the loan in hand.


*Download The Dungeon Geomorph*

----------


## Raskat

Impressive job, so keep up the good work. I'm amazed by your patience  :Very Happy:  ...here some rep!

----------


## Highland_Piper

Great work with the  The Dungeon Geomorph.  Can you add your own tiles to it?

----------


## Faeriss

> Great work with the  The Dungeon Geomorph.  Can you add your own tiles to it?


Yes it is possible to add their own tiles

----------


## Faeriss

*Dungeon a week - Map No.18*

Another tile in its center a connecting element. In this case, a series of natural caves or tunnels may be created by ant-men or other sinister entities Depths ...


See Dungeon No.18

----------


## almighty

Some nice looking maps you got there, im sure they'll come handy in one way or another.

----------


## Faeriss

*The Donjon Geomorphe, version 0.3*

This is version 0.3 of *The Dungeon Geomorph* proposed by Nolendur on the forum CasusNo. The following remarks:

_The main changes in version 0.3 are:

- Fixed a bug that shifting away the tiles which are slightly changed direction.
- Fixed some minor technical bugs.
- The program no longer crashes when you put the wrong files in the subfolder of the tiles (for the moment he interprets them as completely empty gray tiles, in a future version it will ignore them completely).
- The menu items now have shortcut keys.
- Implementation of Unique Tile option to limit the reuse of tiles.
- Accepted formats in the subfolder of the tiles are now bmp, gif, jpg, png, ico, pcx and tga.
- The rotation of the tiles can increase the number of possible directions for 4 to 8._

Another big thank you to Nolendur for his contribution!


*Download The Dungeon Geomorph version 0.3*

----------


## Faeriss

*Dungeon a week - Map No.19*

Following my challenge! I like how the two levels of this tile connects - the caves at ground level and the upper level which scans the top two places in the cave (it even has a ladder for a thief to go low ...).


See Dungeon No.19

----------


## tilt

still looking good  :Smile:

----------


## Aval Penworth

Excellent work Farriss.  There is now a very usable collection. 

Rep to you sir!!!

----------


## Faeriss

*Dungeon a week - Map No.20*

This plan offers a more classic junction between the "dungeon" and the "cave". In the dungeon, only a reinforced metal door leading to a series of natural caves.


See Dungeon No.20

----------


## Faeriss

*Dungeon a week - Map No.21*

Here is a more traditional dungeon geomorphic and thinner. For this time, almost all the passages connecting them. There is also a change in the format of the dungeon: it is carved into the rock and reinforced with stones.


See Dungeon No.21

----------


## Faeriss

*Dungeon a week - Map No.22*

This week will be devoted once again to the underground urban structures. This module is a maze of buildings and alleys. This is the kind of dwellings that may very well belong to a colony of dwarves depths or an outpost of elite dark elf... Remember to keep the classic that was found in the old-school scenario version of D&D.


See the plan in its actual size

----------


## Steel General

Keep 'em comin'!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Faeriss

*Dungeon a week - Map No.23*

I find it particularly pleasant. I like rounded corners, watching the statues in the corridor at each end, and the row of pillars between them, preventing them from looking to each other in the eye.


See the plan in its actual size

----------


## Faeriss

*Dungeon a week - Map No.24*

This dungeon is actually simple at first, so I wanted to highlight it. Thus, in two rooms, the cobblestones were particularly worked. And the top row has been improved with the addition of six statues.


See Dungeon No.24 in its actual size

----------


## Faeriss

*Dungeon a week - Map No.25*

This week, it will be a more traditional dungeon. I added some extra not found in the tile Dyson Logos. Thus, one can find a hole in the center of a square room with colored paving stones, two statues guarding the passages of a dungeon, a long corridor grid through the entire width of the dungeon, and a rectangular room lit by two _eternal lights_.


See Dungeon No.25 in its actual size

----------


## Faeriss

*Dungeon a week - Map No.26*

With the card last week when we find a long corridor right with secret passages, Dyson Logos had an idea for a larger corridor without secret passages - just a long corridor with columns linking two parts of the dungeon.


See Dungeon No.26 in its actual size

----------


## DevinNight

Nice Job, they look really nice. 
How about a corridor that goes up and over a hallway, so a left-right hallway that goes over a north-south hallway.

----------


## Faeriss

Very good idea and thank you for sharing it. I already had the opportunity to create this kind of tile with several levels. However, I am mindful that players could use my tiles, so I stay on a level to facilitate their exploration in their dungeons ...

----------


## Faeriss

This week will be my first real dungeon, in the sense that the tiles Dyson Logos will not be my inspiration. This module can be a central fortress or simple houses. The brightly colored blocks show some taste of the inhabitants, unless there are hidden traps so clever.


See Dungeon No.27 in its actual size

----------

